# 40 years since we went to the moon-a reflection.



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Forty years ago on Dec 7th, we left for the moon the last time on Apollo 17. The spinoffs from the space program have been, simply put, fantastic! The benefits, both tangible and intangible, have been tremendous. Yet, we have abandoned that goal, that dream, of establishing an permanent base of the moon for the sake of safety and comfort.

As a American, I am ashamed that we did nothing further. I am ashamed that we can no longer go back, that we have lost the will, the goal and even the technology to put a man on the moon again. I am ashamed that we put more emphasis on "connecting" on facebook rather than seeking adventure, dreaming bigger dreams, and doing the impossible. I am ashamed that, as a country, we have safety'ed-up, that we have lost the courage to explore new frontiers.

I believe Dec. 7th should be marked as a "Day of Infamy" not only because of Japan's attack, but also as the day the United States gave up being a leader, gave up dreaming and began a long slide into oblivion.

Ralph
"Behold the turtle, he makes little progress lest his neck is stuck out!"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ralph,

Great thread. I too am saddened by the loss of the space program. I posted a thread on another website lamenting the last trip of the Space Shuttle. Surprisingly, I was heavily disagreed with. Most replies thought we still were the world's leader.
I asked them if they had ever been to China? China is building the biggest airports, dams and harbors in the world. They are feverishly working on their space program, aircraft carriers and stealth aircraft technology (much of which they stole from us).

Point is, *with NASA now being a "Muslim outreach program" by Obama *and the end of the space shuttle, we have intentionally resigned as world's technology leader. Newest developments may very well come from other countries as we roll into the future.

We are Europe now and set on an agenda of "social fairness", elimination of programs like space exploration taxation to death of the very people and programs that could keep us ahead. Basically all in the name of sending checks and rewards to people WHO REFUSE TO WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree Ralph...this country has evolved into a laptop of spineless, LIBERAL, entitlement seekers....who want their asses powdered on a daily basis. No one wants to feel the thrill of victory and the agony of defeat....they just want to be "comfortable".

Regards, Mike


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Comfortable and safe is the name of the game anymore. We do not make progress without taking risk and risk often means moving/working outside of your comfort zone. This country took lots of risks in the last 100 to 125 years and most of it helped our image. Unfortunatly there is not a long range vision anymore and seems like no desire to create one. Sad indeed.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup we can't even get supplies to the station anymore unless its foreign or we pay a private company. Pretty sad when Red Bull has a better space program than our country.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's a quote from the article below that, IMO, really sums it all up:

_"It's not true that we can't solve big problems through technology; we can. We must. But all these elements must be present: *political leaders and the public must care to solve a problem, our institutions must support its solution, it must really be a technological problem, and we must understand it. *_" (Italics and bold are mine. RJM)

http://www.technolog...e-big-problems/

Here's a summary and perspective:

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/why-we-got-facebook-and-not-mars-colonies-2012-12-21?link=home_carousel

Ralph


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

Still have all my news paper clippings I used in grade school report. Unreal how long ago. 
There is no risk taking anymore.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

R Ball said:


> Still have all my news paper clippings I used in grade school report. Unreal how long ago.
> There is no risk taking anymore.


Showing my age, I remember being a kid glued to the TV set watching it all in the summer of 69. I had all the posters on my bedroom walls with my brother. We thought it was amazing....and it was amazing. 
I hate the way our country is now. As said above, we don't lead anymore. Leading in exploration is a passé notion of the old America. The new America leads by dunking a basketball or driving a hummer on 20" bling rims.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmmm....I wasn't even born the summer of 69 yet. I do recall finding some old footage of it on 8mm up in the store room.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would have to say seeing those lunar landings when they happened, outside of the births of my kids was the most amazing thing I've ever watched. Rabbit ears up on the tv with aluminum foil on them, glass of Tang for breakfast.....lol
Maybe if Red Bull or the Chinese get to mars before I'm gone, it'll eclipse the lunar landings.....
The dude parachuting from outer space to earth was pretty impressive.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes! Watched the first lunar landing on a black-and-white TV. Of course, they were also transmitting in black-and-white, so it didn't make any difference.

My dad allowed me to stay home from school to watch the all the Mercury, Gemini and Apollo launches. Didn't miss a one!

Ralph


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I remember that day well. Was at my Papaws house and the 7 0'clock news had full coverage of the event.

When the news ended Papaw slaped his knee and said "Aint no was they were on the darn moon. Its all lies and propaganda, they made all this up and filmed all thiat on the mojave desert.

Can't blame him a bit for being suspicious because we were in a propaganda war and had been for quite some time. Seems we still are in some ways.

Twenty five years later I was sitting with him on the front porch discussing current event and changes in technology and he said "just think of all the changes we have seen and its amazing we put men on the moon.

Only took twenty five years for him to accept it, but he finally came around.

CW


----------

